# Most recent drawing (:



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my most recent horse drawing I have done  I did it with pen.. Hope you like it ;]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice. I love the tail! and the way you have the pelvis rotated. Excellent work


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Very nice. I love the tail! and the way you have the pelvis rotated. Excellent work


Thank you! :]


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow that's so cool! I wish I could draw that well!


----------



## Kinged (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW im loving how you drew the strength of the horse! Im loving the tail too! 123/10


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! That is fantastic! Great job! I love it!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Uh-maez-ing! Love it!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you guys! : D


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

GREAT!! I panic when drawing in pen, I think OMG I CAN"T RUB IT OUT!!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> GREAT!! I panic when drawing in pen, I think OMG I CAN"T RUB IT OUT!!


I have been drawing in pen since I was about 5 years old or something, lol, so I have gotten use to it. Using pencil bothers me... I don't know why but it just does, lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats funny hahah


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful work! is it just a plain biro pen you use or a range of fineliners?


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

whiskeynoo said:


> Beautiful work! is it just a plain biro pen you use or a range of fineliners?


Just an average pen, lol :]


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a sketch I drew yesterday during school  It's a picture of my beloved boy Norman♥ I drew it off the top of my head so it's not completely accurate, plus I think I accidentally drew his neck too skinny.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is wikked!! I love it!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> That is wikked!! I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a ton of respect for the artists that draw with ink. I'm too dependant on that darn eraser!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

midwestgirl89 said:


> I have a ton of respect for the artists that draw with ink. I'm too dependant on that darn eraser!


Lol


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

LoL this makes my drawings look rlly bad hahaha :L


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

3 words 10-times-better...
than my work! Great job!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> 3 words 10-times-better...
> than my work! Great job!



How can you say that? You are both 100000000000 times better than _me.

_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the one of Norman.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow that's really gorgeous! I think I'm going to look into pen techniques.


----------

